# Whipped this up today!



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

A little work on the waterjet...

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

.250" aluminum 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jgfan (Feb 1, 2013)

WOW Those are awesome!!!


----------



## lung smasher (Jan 28, 2011)

That's just awesome.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

sure beats plasma!


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Those machines are amazing, no heat, no slag, no distortion, and a wide range of cutting capacity.


----------



## Bowhntr7846 (Feb 10, 2013)

That is awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Another one, this one in 1/4" stainless

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, looks like an awesome toy.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you for hire? How spendy is that stuff?


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

OK I am jealous!


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah how much I got a camp logo if you are interested in giving a quote ?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

very cool

REMEMBER no selling in DIY section, this is just to show off not do business in here.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice cutting!!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I smell press fingers.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

REDVANES said:


> Another one, this one in 1/4" stainless
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome!


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool....would be interested as well to have something done


----------



## bama3dshooter (Sep 27, 2013)

those are all awesome!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty impressive work.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very cool. Looks great


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmm do you have permission to use trademarked and/or copyright logos?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

eclark53520 said:


> Hmmm do you have permission to use trademarked and/or copyright logos?


I knew the lawyers would show up.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

eclark53520 said:


> Hmmm do you have permission to use trademarked and/or copyright logos?



Hmmmm... No I don't... I'm also not selling them, These are to put in my man room


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

Hall monitir alert

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice dude those are legit


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

eclark53520 said:


> Hmmm do you have permission to use trademarked and/or copyright logos?


Hmm do you have permission to be on the Internet ? Really dude why challenge the guys ethics he's not out trying to hustle these and make money


----------



## phild111 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sweet work for the man cave man!!!! I hope you help people out here without doing "business" here. Says a lot for your talent getting that work set-up on the Water Jet. Rocks Bud!!!


----------



## Gatr13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice work! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Those are sweet. I want one now.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

GREAT looking .


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweet. Especially the Bowtech one


----------



## darkclaw (Oct 1, 2013)

How much would it cost if I wanted my dads motorcycle club logo made and could you do it


----------



## jrye (Jun 12, 2011)

I just made a Hoyt sign and working on a Darton one for a friend. I will take a few pictures in the next day or so.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

sweet!!!!


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet!.. cant wait to see

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome work would be great for a garage or man cave/ bar


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

Could you please post a picture of the machine in action, or at least the machine. I would love to see the setup.
Incredible work!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

very cool work


----------



## College (Sep 27, 2013)

Those are amazing. Do you do custom work? I would be interested in getting some stuff made like that.


----------



## johngolds (Sep 5, 2013)

that's cool as hell


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

EXCELLENT WORK AND TALENT!! You have a PM
Thanks,
MM


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

OK, seriously are you for hire? Website?


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Another one


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Are you using abrasive with your water? I've got a rather large waterjet but I'm not using abrasives


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, 80 mesh garnet


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pittstate23 said:


> Hmm do you have permission to be on the Internet ? Really dude why challenge the guys ethics he's not out trying to hustle these and make money


late to reply...

Does someone have the internet trademarked?

Also, I wasn't calling his ethics into question, I just didn't want a fellow bow hunter getting sued by a large and powerful company for possibly doing something he didn't realize was illegal. As long as he's not selling it or using it to advertise his business, it's most likely not going to be a problem.


----------



## iProarcher14 (Oct 18, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the machine you working on?


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

That stuff looks banging. Let me know if you want to make one for me!!! Great work!


----------



## Peter1337 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mathews logo would look cool ;D But otherwise that looks awesome!!!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Very cool, let us know when the Cease and Desist letters come from their legal depts. LOL


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> Hmm do you have permission to be on the Internet ? Really dude why challenge the guys ethics he's not out trying to hustle these and make money


Yeah no kidding! It's no one's business anyway!!


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

That's sweet


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Workin on some new stuff...


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

Now that is COOOOOOOOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Archery dynamic (Dec 13, 2012)

I really need a PSE one of those!!!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

They're okay.. I could do that if I had the talent, tools, dedication, materials, did I mention skills.......LOL, Very nice work Bud !!!

Maybe we can do some horse trading as I am starting something up....


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks cool!~


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I want some...........
Nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Would you make and sell me one? pmd u


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

1/8" steel


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Redvanes! Cant wait to get it.


----------



## jason88 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice!!


----------

